# Canadian Fender Parts Dealer???



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

Is there online store in Canada that carries liscenced Fender guitar parts?? Pots, switches, bridges etc. I have looked everywhere and I can't find one. Even Ebay stores. I know there's Guitar Parts Canada but they're just terrible and I refuse to shop there again. If anyone knows one just let me know.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

sproul07 said:


> Is there online store in Canada that carries liscenced Fender guitar parts?? Pots, switches, bridges etc. I have looked everywhere and I can't find one. Even Ebay stores. I know there's Guitar Parts Canada but they're just terrible and I refuse to shop there again. If anyone knows one just let me know.



Long and Mcquade here in Ottawa has Fender branded pots, pickguards and switches. You can order tuners and bridges, but they take forever.


----------



## gpower (May 12, 2006)

I buy any new parts I want from Guitar Parts Resource. They are American but, great to deal with.

http://www.guitarpartsresource.com/guitar_index.htm


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

gpower said:


> I buy any new parts I want from Guitar Parts Resource. They are American but, great to deal with.
> 
> http://www.guitarpartsresource.com/guitar_index.htm


hey gpower,
ever had any issues with shipping or taxation at the border? i need a few things, and thinking about trying these guys, as ive heard of crazy delays with guitar parts canada- you figure you save a bit of money going stateside?
thanks for the link btw.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

If you cant find anything in Canada, I've had good success in buying from Stew-Mac:

http://www.stewmac.com/

I've placed a couple of orders for parts with them, and everything has been correct and delivered quickly.


----------



## cbrown0019 (Jan 28, 2008)

I've got quite a few things off of an eBay store called the stratosphere. They're american, but I've had no problems at all with them.
http://stores.ebay.ca/The-STRATosphere


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Mountain Music in Hamilton - I was just in there on Saturday and they have all kinds of Fender replacement parts.

Be fowarned though, if it has the fender logo on it, it costs ten times more than the same part that doesn't.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hehe i was there on saturday too-
they do have a lot of good replacement parts, and are slowly getting more.
they dont have bodies and necks tho. thatd be something! and they discovered they dont carry any bone saddle blanks while i was there :smile:


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

I've dealt with guitarparts resource as well, excellent service and fast shipping. I've been waiting on a Fender pickguard for a month now from L&M, when you ask how long the usual answer is "I don't know." The guys at the store have no control over this. The problem lies with the fact that there is only one supplier for Fender parts in Canada, a company called Paramount on the westcoast. Fender needs to give this company a good swift kick in the balls. It's been this way for a long time from what I hear. I'll be dealing with guitarparts resource the next time I have to order something.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey,

The guy in front of me was looking for a bone blank...

I got a nut for my P-bass.



fraser said:


> hehe i was there on saturday too-
> they do have a lot of good replacement parts, and are slowly getting more.
> they dont have bodies and necks tho. thatd be something! and they discovered they dont carry any bone saddle blanks while i was there :smile:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> Hey,
> 
> The guy in front of me was looking for a bone blank...
> 
> I got a nut for my P-bass.


it was somewhere around 3 pm, i walked out with a tusq nut blank, a couple of strat pickups and two guitars in shipping boxes- im sporting a red beard and was talking to troy, who is also sporting an admirable beard these days. be pretty funny if we were there at the same time.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

It wold have been around that time I was there.

Was there a seafoam strat involved? Or maybe an accoustic? I was wearing a touqe and a puffy (ala michelin man) blue and yellow jacket. I would have had pants on too.

I wandered around the store a bit, but for the most part, I was standing in front of the display case with the pickups in it looking for a nut on the wall. 




fraser said:


> it was somewhere around 3 pm, i walked out with a tusq nut blank, a couple of strat pickups and two guitars in shipping boxes- im sporting a red beard and was talking to troy, who is also sporting an admirable beard these days. be pretty funny if we were there at the same time.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I would have had pants on too.


Thats a relief. Please warn us ahead of time if you plan to go out without pants.kjdr


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...12th fret?

-dh


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> It wold have been around that time I was there.
> 
> Was there a seafoam strat involved? Or maybe an accoustic? I was wearing a touqe and a puffy (ala michelin man) blue and yellow jacket. I would have had pants on too.
> 
> I wandered around the store a bit, but for the most part, I was standing in front of the display case with the pickups in it looking for a nut on the wall.


lol- yes i walked out with a cheap daphne blue strat and a washburn classical that had a top so shrunken i coulda eaten cereal out of it- its just about fixed now. we were taking turns playing it, and both guitars were on or near the front counter most of the time i was there. i brought em up to the counter, said i was buying them, then just slummed for a while.
i had jeans, a black touqe and a tan jacket- my saturday in the winter outfit.
i was leaning over the parts counter for about an hour talking- we were bumping elbows no doubt. i likely had to get out of your way lol.
that there is the store only store i frequent, im there every couple weeks- there is a guy a few blocks from me where i get bone blanks and strings if necessary, but the guys at mountain are awesome.


----------



## gpower (May 12, 2006)

As far as taxes ordering from the US go, it's kinda hit or miss. I get tagged about 1 in 4 items shipped to me. I would have had to pay all the tax every time if I got it locally.

As someone else mentioned Stratosphere on eBay is another good source but, lots of his stuff gets pricey, and his shipping rates are kinda high. His parts all come from dismantled guitars. I've managed to get the occassional deal but, not often. He is easy to deal with and ships in fair time.

GuitarPartsResource pricing is fair, shipping is fast, and they are great to deal with. If I need something quick, and I can't get it locally at a reasonable price, I get it from them.


----------



## BrownID (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm an Allparts dealer, so I could help you out. PM with what you're looking for if you're interested.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

You folks were actually able to buy something at Mountain Music?? 

It seems I have to just beg them to sell me stuff in there. I got tired of that and now go elsewhere to make my purchases because there are some excellent stores out there that are interested in doing business.

I am in awe of the staff there - they don't seem to be interested in helping customers or even taking their hard earned money ??


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Superyob said:


> You folks were actually able to buy something at Mountain Music??
> 
> It seems I have to just beg them to sell me stuff in there. I got tired of that and now go elsewhere to make my purchases because there are some excellent stores out there that are interested in doing business.
> 
> I am in awe of the staff there - they don't seem to be interested in helping customers or even taking their hard earned money ??


thats why i like it- i can walk around there for hours without anybody bothering me. i dont need a sales guys help until its time to hand over the cash, and i get an excellent discount. theres enough guys working there that if i plop a guitar on the front desk, one of them will come get my money. i like theyre attitude, i can relate to those guys. sure theyre not very helpful or knowledgeable- but thats a plus in my book. im not there for theyre knowledge or opinions. the other place just down the street has salesguys following me around, practically humping my leg- screw that- if i want help ill ask for it. i can see how others might not like that kinda place, but we are all different lol.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Fraser

My experience is that, in spite of all those guys on the floor, they aren't available when I need them. 

I have no problem being able to be able to try equipment out without being hassled, in fact that can be a very good thing, but, when I do need some help, I expect a salesperson to be available, knowledgeable and helpful. Those guys ignore you, disappear, are talking amongst themselves or too busy playing the guitars.

In fact, when I _do_ get a hold of a "salesman" to make a purchase, they come across as though I'm imposing upon them.

The last guitar I bought at Mountain Music I literally had to take it off the hanger and place it on the counter and wait ... unless I come across something very special I can't find anywhere else, that is very likely my last purchase from them.

The previous two guitars and amp I bought, I had to go elsewhere to purchase because I couldn't get anyone to deal with me at MM. I don't think they like my money.

On the upside they typically have good prices and a good selection, and if they could be bothered to add some service they would have an excellent store.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

superyob, yeah i hear you, and i understand what your saying-
i was there today, and thinking about this thread while i was there-



> Those guys ignore you, disappear, are talking amongst themselves or too busy playing the guitars.


i definately have always seen this- but im extremely uncomfortable and impatient when in an unfamiliar store, but once im comfortable there, its ok.
many times ive had to wait for one of their guys to return from lunch or a haircut- i just go outside and smoke, or poke around, no problems.

today they were seriously busy, a lot of folks milling around, lots of counter action- i needed some parts, and was told to just go ahead and go behind the counter and look through the boxes and stuff, nobody had time to help me sort thru it all, and as im a familiar face it was cool. buddy even said, i know you wont make a mess or steal anything-
i found stuff there that i needed, but never would have thought of in there- and had a great old time, like a treasure hunt or something.
i suppose its a matter of perception really, my initial experiences in there were positive, and since then ive gotten used to theyre way of operating-

if i need direct personal attention though, i go to this guy just around the corner from me-

http://www.mesonline.com/

not a lot of stock, but if you want something, he will get it for you. small shop, and hes right there to help anybody. great at finding strange old stuff, and will maintain a personal aproach by phone or email- friendly and funny guy, and he has boxer puppies:smile:


----------

